# Forum > News > Contests >  Smitten's End of 2016 Giveaway -- Scarab Lord / R1 Warlock & Amazon Giftcard

## Smitten

Update: Winners!

The winners have been picked via Random.org and PM'd. They have 7 days to respond to claim their prizes, otherwise someone else will be picked.



*Account:* Private unless I get confirmation from them to make it public
*Amazon $100 Gift Card (Courtesy of Ket!!):* Post #37 -- Sniffingpickles
*Amazon $50 Gift Card:* Post #94 -- Loque

Thank you to everybody to entered. I hope you all have a fantastic 2017 and I look forward to seeing what amazing posts and new members we have this year  :Smile: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll keep this short and sweet since it'll likely be my last giveaway, so I wanted to make it a good one.


*The Prizes:*

I'm giving away one of personal WoW accounts (US Region) which has a Scarab Lord & Rank 1 Warlock. Level 110, 863 item level. It also has full T3 and some Naxx40 weapons. Not much else. No other characters on the account.

I'm also giving away a $50 Amazon Giftcard to the runner up.

*To Enter:*

Reply to this thread with why Horde is or is not the best faction. One entry (post) per person or you'll be disqualified.

*Terms:

*Entries end at 11:59PM on the 31st of December, 2016 (AEST).

Winners will be announced within 48 hours after. _Update:_ _Winner of the account will be PM'd, and it will be their choice whether they want to say publicly if they won it or not._

Winners will be picked via random.org based on post number.
*
Have fun & good luck!*

----------


## Kenneth

Horde is the best faction because Alliance races are all bland

----------


## hackerlol

Horde is not the best faction because all the horde races are ugly as **** and most of their capital cities are the WoW equivalent of ghettos.

----------


## AccountShark

This is my entry

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*in to support!  horde is the best as its evil!*

----------


## Annaisha

Giving away a Scarab lord and Rank 1 is pretty insane, I'm sure your thread will get a lot of attention! I personally prefer Horde, they have blood elves, their zones (such as The Barrens, Mulgore, and every Horde zone in in general) has such a nice view and calming music.

I'm playing Alliance myself, and I must admit the Alliance PLACES (such as buildings, check Garrisons for example) always look so much more beautiful than Horde ones. Also Alliance has no stinky Undead, Smelly Trolls who would get in no pedicure spa ever, Goblins who would rob your wallet even if it were your best friends, and the list goes on.

----------


## jaczar

I play horde but pvp on my ally because horde cannot come together and win anything...

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Horde is definitely not the best faction; it can't even hold it's politics together!

----------


## Xecis

Horde is the best, because Alliance have humans and well... we all know how disgusting humans are considering we are humans amirite?

----------


## user97

Horde has goblins, that's why



If you don't get that you are probably a basement nerd

----------


## Gazaman

ty for the giveaway ! 
As for why is horde the best ? 
1- they got the coolest looking characters in game , nothing like a faggy gnome etc
2- when the horde needs to take care of some buisness they just go in and kill the damn buisness instead of the ally friendly talking scum
3- Pilav is a ally warrior and he's gay so that means All horde automaticly are the best !

----------


## jimmys96

I'm gonna say have to say that the horde is best because of the uniqueness they bring into the game. Blood elves only being playable as female is pretty cool ^_^ (male belfs don't exist)

----------


## Alfalfa

Amazing giveaway, thanks!

Going to make an argument for the faction I don't play.
Horde is not the best, Alliance is because alliance is composed of more architects, builders, and engineers, instead of dirty mudhut assemblers.
(Lore wise, not based on players)

----------


## ApexBoosting

Horde is the best faction because they have the best character models, thanks for the awesome giveaway!

----------


## ergosumbi

Amazing giveaway.

Horde are the best because we have COWS !

----------


## neuron

Method and Serenity, number 1 and 2 in the world are Horde! Nuff said  :Cool: 



EDIT: And a BIG THANKS for this nice giveaway!

----------


## Cyphar

Humans are squishy. Orcs are not.

----------


## Kazique

Horde is best cause garrosh

----------


## Ashoran

Fabulous giveaway.

Horde is the worst because they're not allied with the alliance, which is the master faction.

----------


## razer86

GL All!! Amazing giveaway!

Horde is the best at dying, does that make them the best?

----------


## Zinqa

In all honesty I prefered alliance back in vanilla / tbc because of the music in elwynn forrest, I just couldnt help it, but I loved it.
Now I play horde because I dislike the changes they have done to Stormwind (sadly), but ye the music in wow, specially back then, were always magical in my opinion.

----------


## Eryx

This is why horde is the worst faction.

----------


## Alleez

horde is the best faction because i really want to get back into wow and need an account #hordeplayerforthelast7years happy christmas buddy! :]

----------


## Nyarly

Horde is the best solely because of troll.
And they have taurens to overcome bloodelves

----------


## janfiy

I would love that WoW account, anyways Horde is the best because my friends and I have played Horde since we started in 2009. I remember we tried to find Orgrimmar before levelling and when we got there after two hours, it was an amazing sight lol. Plus Horde lore is rather interesting. Thanks and cya.

----------


## markons

Only because models look better and because of that free chopper mount.

----------


## jppgibbs

Horde is the best faction because of more interesting races and way better racial. Can't live without my arcane torrent!

----------


## arenawarrior

Amazing giveaway and so thoughtful.

horde is best because I feel the community is more mature and starting zones are much better to level through.
feel alliance are less mature and the zones are horrible + too many murlocs

----------


## bezerker08

Thanks for this crazy giveaway. Scarab lords are rather rare! 


Horde are the best because of shaman. They never should've let the those space goats steal their magic.

----------


## Dante

Horde is the best, because then you can kill hacboi :gusta:

----------


## MistiServices

Alliance,cause they have true heroes.Horde had garrosh , voljin and stupid Thrall...

----------


## visitor

Aka'Magosh Smitten
Lok'tar gol'Kosh.
Uruk ragath'a.
gesh'zugas?

----------


## shahinpb

Tauren is the master race! bohaha

and..... 

Thanks for such NCIE giveaway!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aionic11

Horde is the best faction because it is extraHordinary  :Wink:

----------


## FlashingBoost

Horde is better because they have big balls 
Undead have no balls ? of course they are in alliance's mouth !

Good Luck all ! Alliance and Horde !

----------


## D3Boost

I remember when I played, Horde was the best race because of the racials; it's probably not the case anymore with Legion.

----------


## ev0

for the horde: because they believe evolution is NOT just a theory

----------


## Veritable

If the Horde are a bad faction, then the United States is a bad country. I liken the Horde to the United States. Both state how much better they are than everyone else, nobody likes them when they sit at the negotiating tables, and they love to start fights with people to make money.

----------


## gero321

Horde best race because of Thrall <3

----------


## balkanvodka

Horde is simply not better becouse there is simply no brain , only brute force , cheers

----------


## Poopzoor

Because cows on mounts getting stuck everywhere is great!

----------


## Haruo

The horde is the best factions because man.. we have zeppelins

----------


## scrappyballz

Horde is the best cause with them wow would have no Story line with some grit to it they understand the struggle. For The Horde......Lok'tar Ogar

----------


## Phantomous

I'd say between the two, alliance is better, and I play horde.

Alliance (like mentioned already) are full of architects, engineering, and endless resources for knowledge meanwhile the horde are still warmongering, marshland settling, primitive peoples. Take in account that in Ulduar, who provided the forces the means to breach the gate to flame leviathan? 

Was it not the horde who had an inside betrayal at the Wrathgate? The Undead turn against not just their own faction, but their own Undead? It seems that the Horde is also unstable. The horde also had meaningless killings throughout the lands of Kalimdor and the huge one that sticks out is Theramore. You can look at Theramore and look at that as a nuclear bomb that wasn't necessary.

Lastly, FWIW. Who's had more leaders since Classic? Alliance or Horde? I think that proves my point that both politically and ethically the Alliance is better than the horde.

----------


## minihansen12

horde is the best faction, because they have female bloodelfs <3

----------


## HaRdCoR3

Horde Is the best! Because the're hatefull! 😁

----------


## Disphotic

cus all the children play alliance

----------


## Mousecat

Horde is the best faction because silvermoon is the most beautiful capital

----------


## ~Z~

Horde is not the best faction, because they are ugly lol (expt female blood elf ofc).

----------


## jimboooney

Horde isn't the best because at least the alliance can keep a leader for more than one expansion while horde leadership is a game of musical chairs with death.

----------


## Torpedoes

Damn, this contest tops it all. I think Alliance is best because Varian gave up his life to save everyone else whereas Vol'jin got rekt by a single demon, and then Sylvanas promptly abandoned the Alliance.

----------


## Incarceron

The Alliance is better than the Horde by far. While the Horde has Orcs, who are simple people who got caught up in some time-travel and Burning Legion shenanigans and ended up in Azeroth, the Alliance has Humans who are descended from the Titan-forged, beings made to defend Azeroth from the Old Gods, pretty awesome! Dwarves are similar in that they were once made of stone and through the curse of flesh were made into the living beings they are now. The Alliance makes up the vast majority of the good in Azeroth, being the originators of Paladins and the bearers of the Light, the strongest users of magic - Guardians of Tirisfal and the Kirin Tor both being primarily anthropocentric.

----------


## Rykun

For the horde because for the alliance just isn't the same. 

PS: they're doing their best with their mudhuts; but you can't deny silvermoon is 100x better than stormwind

----------


## Jaladhjin

Horde wishes they had the awesome cities.. mounts & races..

The tram.. that view under the sea.. f'get about it..

----------


## Dastin

Horde is the best faction because Evil! \^^/

----------


## Kentus

Horde is not better.. just because it is not Alliance  :Big Grin:

----------


## SyzzleDyzzle

Two words and one name Lady Sylvanas. She is willing to go to any lengths to protect her people, the Forsaken. Horde accepted her and now she is the Warchief. Can't get any better than that. 

Great giveway!

----------


## Thalldor

Horde, in my honest opinion, is the best faction for various reasons. In all honesty, I started playing WoW back in 2007 because I broke both of my legs in a car accident and couldn't walk or leave the house much when i was 16. I built my own pc with money from my part time job before the accident, and started gaming on Warcraft for the first time out of recommendations from friends at school. I started off first on the alliance and it opened my eyes to a world where I could escape from the house without actually leaving. The only issue was that I was by myself in the world, I tried out various guilds but no one ever wanted to actually teach me how to play the game, they were all already higher level elitists. I had started out as a human paladin and had no idea how to play the game but all of the guilds I had joined made me hate playing alliance, the character development, race wise, was terrible, they all had generally the same reason for fighting as each other or they had no reason at all except duty to their king, the story lines and quest lines were all the same and there was generally zero lore from the get go to the finish line. I jumped back over the the character creation screen and took a better look at the horde. The tauren were mighty beasts ready to defend the plains, the trolls ferocious natives ready to scalp anyone to protect their land, the orcs ferocious and bloodthirsty warriors ready to demolish anyone that gets in the way prepared to die in battle. I couldn't believe i skipped over an entire faction just because my friend had played the alliance. The horde had so much more detail in their story lines, so much tragedy for why they fought for what they believed in, and so much more drama it pulled me in immediately. I joined a guild right off the bat and continued to game with them for years to come before the owner quit playing WoW and disbanded the guild. The horde kept me entertained for 8 months before i could get up and leave the house by myself and the memories i shared with my guildies will keep me playing long after they're gone so that i can pave the way for the new players who seek adventure, blood, and glory!

----------


## Nixen

Horde... Cause Belfs and Faded Wizard hat! We like it ALOT

----------


## gerger

Because of the noobs, every player with 0 perception plays horde, trying to do something " evil "

----------


## Fony

Horde is not the best because Dwarfs will conquer all. FOR IRONFORGE!!

----------


## Gemi

Horde is the best because -Blood Elves- :P

----------


## Hapiguy

Horde is absolutely the better faction of the two...

In general, I've found more camaraderie among Horde players than I ever have Alliance.
Hell, I started out as Alliance, and we couldn't even cooperate well enough to down General Drakkisath in UBRS, much less faceroll MC...
Then, you have one silly paladin roll need on the ancient leaf, and people lose their MINDS!!!

 :Wink:

----------


## Shobek

Because alliance have a plebian king.

----------


## lilsniff

Horde is best because you can play as a cow, moooo

----------


## zneworc

Horde is the best because we have undead.

----------


## Hank Moody

The Horde is the better faction because of Undead, Orcs, Trolls and Cows. simple as that. 

As always yours give aways is much appreciated <3

----------


## Notahax

Horde is awesome because they have so much lore. The horde is what made the World of Warcraft. WIthout Thrall, there would be no lore and unity at times between the Horde and the Alliance.

----------


## alarido

Well, to be honest both factions are great. I suggest playing both factions to have a BIG point of view of the game  :Smile:

----------


## UtaHF

Logistically speaking horde *IS* the best faction based upon two things.One being the obviously superior racial passives and the other from a development stand point, a much cleaner and shapely set of models. Touching on the racial passives, its very clear that horde has the more beneficial passives and gains for their races. For instance take a look at troll, with a huge buff to increase damage on such a medium ( I wouldnt call it a low..) cooldown really does play a difference in end game content. While some might argue that playing a worgen or a human could be a counter option I personally dont think (and I play human) that it begins to compare.

Human was my choice of race because of the reputation gains that came from it. That was the sole reason. If I was interested (or anyone else for that matter) in the slight secondary stat gain (3%) I would play pandarian for the extra food buff (keep in mind pandarian is exempt from this faction comparison based on they can be either.) Id like to note that for a human, while its nice to have that stun release, in PvE situations it has virtually no use as the racial doesnt affect boss mecanics and things of that nature.
All around, horde has the superior set of racials. As for models, i dont think I really have to say much, but instead just reference worgen. Of which, im sure we all are sorry that it exists. 

Thanks so much for this giveaway smitten and thank you for considering my entry!

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Horde sucks because they have a cow.

----------


## jimmyamd

Horde is the best simply by most transmogs look better on Horde toons

----------


## IFoundAGlitch

Horde wins cuz belfs, duh.

----------


## liffe

horde wins cus of the troll ofcs :Big Grin:

----------


## NightwishDK

The horde is not the best because world of warcraft is not black and white, good and bad, best and worst. WOW has a rich lore that show the complexity of a complicated and diverse society, No single group is best than others. Individuals make the horde and the alliance. And ofr every Sylvanas there is an Arthas. For every thrall there is a Varian.

----------


## jh16

Horde is best cause they have Orcs who get distracted by shiny things! Just like me!

"I will CRUSH and DESTROY and... ooo... shiny..."

----------


## roifok

Horde is the best faction because we are only able to pick flowers in BG's. Happy christmas

----------


## Sonicz

Horde is the best faction because we dont have worgen.

----------


## theoneguardian

The Horde is the best faction because they have all those big green on-steroid muscle dudes who can smash everything that moves or not  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreativeXtent

The horde is the worst!!

They are the cause of countless deaths in a time of peace! GET OUT HORDE SCUM!

----------


## MrW0W

Horde is the worst!

Human is the best character model lol

----------


## zision

The Horde as we have one of the most unique character in wow's history. Thrall  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Superzozo

Horse is not the best faction because I am a huge fan of the Jaina X Arthas romance <3

----------


## Relican

Trolls are on the horde. Trolls don't stand upright. You know who else didn't stand upright? The hunchback of Notre Dame. I loved that movie as a kid. That's why Horde is the best.

----------


## Semord85

Horde is not the best because all of the races are ugly compared to alliance.

----------


## temp123

Horde is life.. Horde is family (despite few conflicts or going left or right from things that matters) There is nothing but Horde. Always was always will be.. Horde values completed me.. Forever! (Thank you for listening, and good luck everyone) Happy holidays!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Horde is the best because all competent high-end raiding guilds are horde! And currently so are a lot of high-end pvpers!

----------


## Sneakerhead01

Horde gets all the bitches to take their panties off.

----------


## grimmeged

Horde is clearly the best faction because their lore is amazing, and Alliance are so whiney.

On a different note, I will literally kill for this account!!

Thank you for contributing, and merry christmas to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Tinyfin

Wow! Crazy giveaway. Horde is the best in my opinion due to the lore behind most of the races. Don't get me wrong, alliance has some great lore as well but nothing fascinates me more than reading about the Sin'dorei, Forsaken, Trolls and so on. It's a huge reason why I'm playing the game currently as well, being on a roleplaying server.

----------


## gippy

Wow, amazing giveaway!

Horde is the best because of taurens, clearly the master race of wow.

----------


## iMigu

awesome giveaway, fingers crossed!

horde is best faction cos... its op over alliance.. look at the pve & pvp ranks  :Wink:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Whordes is ugly.

----------


## Loque

Horde is the best faction because their racial's are boss!

----------


## craneyy

Horde is the best (in pvp) because of the racial nerf of human. Orcs ftw!

----------


## warbarbie

horde is best because our taurens can scratch their bum and our /moo have sound

----------


## whatthehellwasthat

Horde is not best because they are always think as a warrior , they think about war always. That's why they lose in key moments for future of horde

----------


## cor3

That's Incredible nice giveaway @Smitten. Always have been, always will be Horde. This is strictly a lore reason for me, as the history behind the races of the Horde is a gigantic story of people being kicked around and having to struggle to actually survive. Happy Xmas People !

----------


## aiTMaster

Holy Crap, an Scarab Lord and full t3 ?
Holy moly!

I wish everyone good luck & a nice Christmas!

----------


## varks

Horde is the best, because why would you not want to be a cow person. There is no race that is better.

----------


## DarkDasher

All the alliance races look human(most are just smaller versions) id prefer to play something that fits the fantasy element of wow better.
Also i prefer most of the building styles.
(damn i lurk too much)

----------


## grimmjow200

For The Horde! 

Misunderstood, hated, crushed - just some of the reasons I started my WoW journey with horde (undead lock) back in 2004. Also helped that the horde community was amazing back in the day, since all the preteen twerks apparently went alliance for the 'fancy' babes and what not.

----------


## Flanniecakes

The Horde is significantly better than the Alliance, because we got the Blood Elves, and they put the _hor_ in Horde!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vvvat

because they have Elite Tauren Chieftain  :Smile:

----------


## Wulfescu

Horde is the best because they are like the Sith from Star Wars. Passion and power!

----------


## Deathyaw

I always used to play Alliance back in the days between Vanilla & TBC, but decided to try an Orc Death Knight when WOTLK was released and i have never turned back since.
Horde is superior in everyway especially in how they look and how good the gear looks on them! Also.... FOR THE HORDE.

----------


## mirdanek84

I was never horde fan, but to be honest I didn't know till recently when I gave it some good thinking. I realized that as huge star wars fan I was always for the "light" / "good" side, on that side was Alliance (rebels) and since then world Alliance has such deep meaning of something good I couldn't go with anything else.

Sorry hordies  :Smile:

----------


## Harambeqt

*So it's like this, Alliance is the best because who else would I be* *slayin'** in them* *bgs** if they didn't exist :gusta:
And also:*

----------


## chaserbl

Alliance is best, and it's quite simple.
Alliance has gnomes!
GNOME POWAH!

 :Big Grin: 

happy holidays everyone!

----------


## scadouche

Horde is clearly the best because Orcs. Nothing else needs to be said.

----------


## Ninjamon

Horde is the best faction, because we have the greatest leaders (Voljin, Thrall). Lok'thar ogar!

Thanks for the awesome giveaway!  :Smile:

----------


## artemarkantos

*Horde don't know fear, but have honor.*
Lok'tar ogar ^0^
Good luck everyone and thx for giveaway

----------


## Snt_W

Horde is not the greatest, because they have to get a new warchief every week, and Orgrimmar looks like a terrible capital city compared to Stormwind. Not to mention everybody plays a blood elf these days.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dovah

Horde is the best faction because they were the first to have Shamans

----------


## Diboe

Horde > Alliance cause ... "Work Work"

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Horde is the best faction because it represents raw true strength, especially in the form of the best race in the game; orcs

----------


## Amagicalman

> Horde is the best faction because they were the first to have Shamans


Alliance are best, because they were the first to have Paladins!

*bubble hearths out of the conversation*

Thanks for the giveaway, Smitten.

----------


## LordRivendare

The Horde is obviously the best faction because we don't allow the space goats (Draenei :P) Into our faction! No one likes the space goats. Therefore, the Horde is better. 

....Plus Sylvanas is pretty chill, all non-sense about "Quest for eternal life" and "Unending vengeance" aside.

I've played an orc warrior as a proud member of the Horde since vanilla, and I wouldn't have had it any other way! ^_^

----------


## CuT

Horde is the best because you can actually get top #1 DPS parses with it. My friends always play ally and it makes it hard to get those #1 golden numbers on warcraft logs. 

Best of luck to everyone. Great giveaway!

----------


## Bryxx

Horde races > Alliance races.

----------


## streets772

lok'tar!!!

----------


## deezkeyes

I believe the horde is not the best because worgens man... worgens.

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

Horde is awesome because we have Cows, while Alliance does not :P

----------


## Babaracus82

Horde is the best faction because they have the best racial abilities like Berserking, Will of the Forsaken, and many more!

----------


## casupowa

the giveaways are insane for this end of year

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Horde are the original gangsters.. Enough said...

----------


## Confucius

Good giveaway. Horde is the best faction because they have taurens and tauren are the second best race after pandaren. The rest of the horde is all bad except trolls are kind of okay. But it's the best because of tauren and pandaren alone.

----------


## gladixi

For the alliance!

Night elf, because of the lore...

----------


## muffin2168

FOR THE HORDE!!! We got orcs and undead what more can you say!

----------


## Roccatex

Love your giveaways Smitten. Hope you get it all sorted out. Happy festive days and a good start in the new year.


Also Horde is the best because we got Thrall. He is Moses and Jesus in one person. Who wouldn't follow someone like that?

----------


## HunterHero

Horde is the best faction because Charlie Kelly from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia is my spirit animal, and he loves ghouls, and the horde has ghouls (undead).

----------


## werling

Horde is the vest because their trump card will always be Gamon

----------


## Amalizzy

"I've lost my head, it was about ye big, I was keeping it on my spear, if you find it let me know."
- Trolls...

----------


## drkingshulc

Horde is the best because without it there would be no alliance either.

----------


## para_

Horde is the best because the selection of races is much cooler than that of the alliance. Undead is so edgy.

Giveaway looks amazing. Thanks for having this.

----------


## xxspokiixx

Horde is the best because remember the sunwell!!! Shorel'aran!!

----------


## fura123

Horde is awesome because of Saurfang!

----------


## chakshed

Horde are the best . Never argue with a cow tho !!

----------


## Fourzero

I personally think they are the best because of the looks (transmogging), the cities and overall more bad-ass than Alliance.

Also, cows!

----------


## tnemlec

horde is the best

becuase humans are greedy by nature :P

----------


## xApo61

Horde is not the best because Horde factions look like they have autism and Alliance is simply much stronger!


Btw: Great giveaway! :Smile:

----------


## iMigu

For the Horde! (cos sexy belfs)

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Well, Horde is definitely the more interesting out of two factions, due to how it's been constantly changing, evolving over the years, but at the same time maintaining it's core values of strength, honor and seizing victory through overloading their opponents' very own metaphysical buttholes into impossible geometries that would make Euclid's brain asplode.

----------


## Moike

They both are the best in their own ways. The horde is the best becuase of their value for action and strengh.

----------


## owndiddy

I really don't have a preference of faction, I just chose Alliance because the guy who got me into playing back in 2004 was Alliance.
That simple. It's where my friends were.
I tried Horde, but I couldn't really find anyone to connect to at the time.

----------


## dnawlols

horde obviously is better because there are orcs and we all know face is the place. smorc.

----------


## BloodMagic

Horde is the best because they always win the BG's

----------


## JhonnyQ

so im sitting here trying to type something funny which also makes sense regarding "why horde is the best faction or not"

well i play both factions and i enjoy playing both of them. there isn't the best faction for me, but i still have my preference.

but this preference is coupled with the amount of fun i have when playing for this faction, so i have to go with this answer:

faction doesnt matter that much. having fun is the most important part. cheering "for the horde" or "for the alliance" is sometimes funny, sometimes cringe.

so, play whatever faction you want, dont take it that serious and have fun. there is alot of shit going on in the world, time for some funny shit :shh:

----------


## Retard_

Horde is the worst, to many band wagoners in the early days.

----------


## Killalots

Horde are the best; Thrall is the most well-known character in the universe.

----------


## supermongoose

Horde isn't so bad, i just feel bad for them. I miss old Org. I just need a bank to sit on top of for hours.

----------


## Swa666

Horde is best for obvious reasons :>

----------


## Smitten

Thank you everyone, winners will be picked soon.

----------


## LAAccounts

Best races, better start zones, better lore.

Period.

----------


## DarkDasher

Gz whoever wins

----------


## Smitten

Winners updated on main post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tinyfin

Congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## ev0

Thanks for the contest Smitten and Ownedcore! I'm going to spend the giftcard on a new pair of headphones lol

Thanks again!

----------


## Yawnstar

Holy shit dude, I wish I had seen this earlier, Scarab Lord!! D: 

Gz to the winners

----------


## Dazgaraspa

Horde is best because it's so good and enjoyable that although I check here everyday, I missed on this amazing post as its winning would give me paradise on earth.

----------


## Ashoran

> Horde is best because it's so good and enjoyable that although I check here everyday, I missed on this amazing post as its winning would give me paradise on earth.


you'll surely get it! just believe in yourself lul

----------


## arenamastereasy

YOU even asking? Horde has female Blood Elves

----------


## BigLrip

I prefer horde due to the fact that the leveling areas 1-60 are so much better than alliance. Not only that but horde manage to win pvp 75% of the time. Also the male characters on alliance look daft, taurens orcs and undead have SO much more going for them.

----------


## dondalle

Because horde always has to clean up after alliance is ****ing shit up. And we looked down upon due to be the invaders where in reality we were just trying to find a new land. 
Oh and yea, we got green jesus!!

----------


## Ashoran

> Because horde always has to clean up after alliance is ****ing shit up. And we looked down upon due to be the invaders where in reality we were just trying to find a new land. 
> Oh and yea, we got green jesus!!


ez win 4 u m90

----------


## Coffe81

Actually more kids and p12 choose horde as they start their wow career older people choose alliance. Wow statistic. I have both sides, started as horde in early -08 swap to alliance in early 09 and is stuck there.

----------


## Yawnstar

Yep, it's surprising how different people are comparing horde and alliance, as much as I like the horde races, the community just seems like there is alot younger crowd / immature compared to alliance (from what i've seen) - plus, horde is better for PvP and alliance for PvE in most cases

----------


## Ashoran

*the giveaway has ended a long time ago*

----------


## Athbi Sul

Horde is or is not the best faction zig zag

----------

